# How to check the continuity of a switch?



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

I need to replace the switch on my old wah... The original switch has 3 poles and the replacement has 6.

Any tips on how to figure out the pole layout of the new switch?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Middle is the common and the outside are the poles. So it:s

A1 Acommon A2
B1 Bcommon B2

You can use a DMM in continuity (beep) mode to check this. Put a probe on the center post check the outside posts, flip switch, check again. Repeat for other center post.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you have a digital multimeter?

Some of the meters have continuity testers/buzzers built in to the them.
If not, use the lowest range of DC resistance. 

When you have continuity, you will get a reading that is the same as when you touch the probes directly to each other. If there is no continiuity, the reading will be the same as when the probes are not touching each other.

The continuity buzzer is nice (if you have one) because you don't have to keep looking up at the meter all the time. 

cheers

Dave

Ian and I were posting at the same time...he won. In addition he has a shorter and better description. I didn't study the pic and hence didn't see the middle poles...kqoct


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Relative to your old switch:

Green wire goes to a middle pole. 
Blue wires go to the pole in line with that pole on one side.
Purple wire goes to the pole on the other side that lines.

So with the new switch:


```
Blue Wires                 Green Wire                      Purple Wire
    A1                         A                               A2
    B1                         B                               B2 
  Unused                     Unused                          Unused
```


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Awsome, worked like a charm... I should be good for another 15 years before having to change that switch again.

Thanks for the help guys!
:food-smiley-004:


----------

